# Data DVDs OK, but movie DVDs not recognized



## mjtaryan (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Ma****a 842s DVD-RAM superdrive in my Toshiba M400 notebook. I am running XP w/SP3. I don't recall whether or not in the past I've tried to play movie dvds on it using such as WinDVD and Windows Media Player 11. However, recently I've had the need to do so. Unfortunately, although data DVDs (both those I've burned myself and software discs) and audio cds can be read without a problem, movie dvds are not recognized as even being in the drive. The lack of recognition includes Windows Explorer, WinDVD and Windows Media Player. Because the other type of discs work fine, I'm assuming this a software or configuration problem. I've used both Windows and a third party utility and both say the driver(s) are the most recent. I would appreciate any and all assistance in diagnosing and correcting this problem. Thanks.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

What about trying VLC Media Player?


----------



## mjtaryan (Dec 13, 2011)

If the OS doesn't recognize that a disc is present in the drve, how is VLC Media Player supposed to recognize it? But I'll try it anyway.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you play the files after you have copied the contents to your hard disc? Or can't you see the disc to be present in the drive at all?


----------



## mjtaryan (Dec 13, 2011)

Firebreather -- As I explained in the orginal post, movie dvds are not recognized as being in the drive at all. Windows Explorer shows the drive as empty (asks me to insert a disc) and even DOS (the command prompt) gives an error message when I try to access the drive with a movie dvd ("Incorrect Function"). Therefore, I cannot copy the files to my hd and WindDVD, Windows Media Plaer and now VLC Media Player all cannot find the disc to play it.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Have a go at this guide to see if it helps.
CD/DVD drive, Problems caused by filters

Right click on the CD drive in Device Manager and selct Properties, look under the Region tab and make sure it is set correctly.

Install this codecs pack: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm

If none of this works then you may just find the CD/DVD drive is worn out and a new drive will fix the problem.


----------



## mjtaryan (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Mark1956. I'll give it a shot. However, as I mentioned in the original post, the drive works fine for data cd/dvds and audio cds. Only movie dvds (commerical or homemade) are not recognized as even being in the drive or result (under DOS) in an error message.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, let us know how it goes.


----------



## mjtaryan (Dec 13, 2011)

So far I've gone to the guide on filters and then went to the Microsoft Fix It link the guide provided. However, this is the second time I've tried to install Fix It (the first time was for a different problem) and both times it locked up my system necessitating a hard shutdow. So that link didn't work.

I'll try the next one and see what happens. Will keep you informed.


----------



## mjtaryan (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention that the drive's DVD Regio is set to Regio 1 -- it has never been changed, but I checked anyway.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The only other thing that can cause a problem with a CD/DVD drive is a dirty lens on the laser but that would usually cause problems reading other types of discs with data on, etc.

Chances are that the laser is not what it used to be and the only resolution would be to obtain a new drive.


----------



## mjtaryan (Dec 13, 2011)

In other reading/articles I've also found that my particular problem may be the result of udf file system errors on the disc itself. I've searched for a udf validation tool to check the disc for errors, but have not been able to find one. Any ideas where I might get one?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Interesting theory but if it does not even recognise that there is a disk in the drive how can it check it for errors?

Do the movie DVD's work in other PC's? If "yes" then the discs are ok. The commercial discs that fail to work are not likely to have any errors.

You could try this and see what happens: http://www.cd-burner-help.com/udf-problems.htm


----------



## mjtaryan (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not sure how the UDF validator tool works. I only know what I've read. It could be the software accesses the drive directly rather than through the OS as would be true with Windows Explorer, WinDVD, etc.

From what I've been reading what you say about the commercial discs beng error free if they will run on other PCs is not necessarily true. The articles say that most commercial discs actually do contain errors.

Another possiblity is the discs being burned using a version of UDF that is not available in XP, which uses (as I recall) UDF 1.1, 1.5 and 2.01. However, at this point, since I have no way of testing any of this, it is all speculation.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what else to suggest. One thing you could try is to hook up another CD drive on a USB Hard Drive Adapter (about &#8364;10 from eBay) and see if that will work. If it does then that will demonstrate that it is your CD drive that is the problem. You can use a CD drive removed from a desktop PC for the experiment.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

I've started to wonder if your discs are ok...... Have you tried them on another PC?


----------

